# Running Wolf Wine Cellar



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2012)

Thought I would post some currrent pictures and different styles of rack I have. The pictures really do not do much justice since I took them with my phone. I really need a wide angle lens as my room is only 6x8".


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

There's ribbons everywhere!

No wonder Julie likes to try getting into your cellar without you


----------



## ibglowin (May 25, 2012)

48 ft2 of cellar space and you have what 2000 ft2 of basement.........

Get your priorities straight dude!

Also that statue of you on the wall makes you look old!

All kidding aside........

Nice!


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

I bet the rest of the basement is carboys and such


----------



## Redtrk (May 25, 2012)

I'm trying to organize a wine tasting. Dan when are you going on vacation? 

That looks very nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2012)

You guys are right. I have one area for tools and shop area but most of basement is for wine production and my lab. Not really nice like a lot of other basements shown. My wife wanted me to fix it up with a tasting table and all but I refuse. Things like that are expensive but nice until the novelty wears off. We entertain upstairs or outside. I like not having to get overly excited about a carboy vocano or water on the floor. Carboys are all over on carts on the floor. It's production not a show room.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2012)

Rick, wine tasting is June 9th. Just a 100 miles north of last time we met.


----------



## Redtrk (May 25, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Rick, wine tasting is June 9th. Just a 100 miles north of last time we met.



I'm trying to organize one in your cellar while your gone!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2012)

Redtrk said:


> I'm trying to organize one in your cellar while your gone!


 Ahh you're one of those kind. You need to get together with Julie and Rodo's wife. They got it all figured out.


----------



## SarahRides (May 25, 2012)

I just showed my hubby those pictures and told him he's no longer allowed to give me a hard time!!!! I don't even have that much of it bottled yet! Looks beautiful Dan, it looks like a professional store.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2012)

Julie doesn't know it yet but she was the only one that got an invitation to my wine party. It's really going to be a bottling party for the 30+ gallons of apple that needs bottled about then.


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie doesn't know it yet but she was the only one that got an invitation to my wine party. It's really going to be a bottling party for the 30+ gallons of apple that needs bottled about then.



And lemme guess, your back hurts?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2012)

Hey thats a good one since her husband is big enough to pick up a full carboy in each hand.


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

My back hurts just thinking about that


----------



## robie (May 26, 2012)

Looking good!

I love those wire wine racks. Built one inside my basement closet.


----------



## olusteebus (May 26, 2012)

Wow, lots of wonderful wine there for sure.


----------



## tonyt (May 26, 2012)

Wow Dan. The goodness goes on and on. And looks to be extremely organized. 
I have 160 standard bottles 70 splits and 10 assorted large format bottles. Plus 7 full carboys at all time. I guess we just drink too much.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2012)

tonyt said:


> Wow Dan. The goodness goes on and on. And looks to be extremely organized.
> I have 160 standard bottles 70 splits and 10 assorted large format bottles. Plus 7 full carboys at all time. I guess we just drink too much.


 Oh I have a bunch of full carboys also. I think the issue is we don't drink enough. I enjoy wine but drink little in actuality.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2012)

That's his story and he's stickin' to it!


----------



## Wade E (May 26, 2012)

Lookin good Dan. Mines slowly going down and I dread still having to move whats left which stil is quite a bit.


----------



## n0cturnal (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice setup, Wolf. I am just 8-9 years behind you.


----------

